# Transfer strorage



## graphic914 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just wondering how long can you store transfer sheet that has be screened? Also can I just stack then on top of each other or should there be a layer of something in between each


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There is no definitive time limit. If they are stored in a stable environment they should be ok to use for 2 or 3 years. Maybe longer. Using xray envelopes is a good method of storage.


----------

